# Spinach w/Poached Egg



## Chef Maloney (Dec 15, 2012)

SPINACH W/POACHED EGGs

Spinach, fresh, washed & stems removed
Bechamel Sauce, to taste (approx. 2/3 cup per Lb. of spinach)
Butter
Gruyere Cheese, grated
Poached Eggs, cooked poached in water

Steam the Spinach in a large saucepan for about 5 minutes. No extra water should be necessary after washing the spinach.
Spread Butter in an ovenproof casserole. 
Place half of the spinach in the casserole THEN cover w/some sauce.
Place the other half of the spinach in the casserole and cover w/sauce.
Sprinkle w/Gruyere 
Bake in 400 degree oven for approximately 10 minutes.
Place Poached Eggs on Top of Casserole & Serve Hot.
eat. smile 

This can be made in a casserole or individual oven-proof bowls.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 16, 2012)

Simple and delicious! I love spinach and egg.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 16, 2012)

Me too!!!!  Sounds delicious, CM!


----------

